# Zweiter Pflanzenfilter......



## Olli.P (15. Juni 2007)

Hi Leute,


da sich in letzter Zeit die Vögel die wir nach dem Tod von meinem Vater behalten haben, immer mehr dezimiert haben , wurden die letzten 5 an einen bekannten Züchter abgegeben.

Nun war die frage, was mit der Aussenvoljere machen???
Natürlich, ein zweiter Pflanzen filter muss her! Pflanzen kann man ja nie genug haben, aber im Koi-Teich ist das ja immer so 'ne sache......... 

Da soll dann das Wasser vom großen Filter reinlaufen und von da dann, in den vorhandenen Einlauf, wo jetzt das Wasser direkt vom Filter reinkommt ob dass wohl funktioniert???

hier mal ein paar Maße:

L: 2,65m B: 1,45m insgesamt ca. 25cm höher wie der Wasserspiegel im Hauptteich.......

So nu noch ein paar Bilder.........

Die Voljere ist fast abgerissen..... 

Ein wenig haben wir schon gebuddelt.......... 

Das graue HT-Rohr ist vom Schmutzablass des Filters.....  
Das muss da schon so bleiben......


Und was meint ihr???

Funzt das wohl so, wie wir das vorhaben?????


----------



## Thomas_H (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zweiter Pflanzenfilter......*

Nee Olaf,
so, wie ich das auf dem Bild 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




sehe, trinkst du Kakao und lässt die Pullen überall liegen.  

Wenn du das Bild austauschst und ne Flasche Bier da hin stellst, dann helf ich dir auch :


----------



## Olli.P (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zweiter Pflanzenfilter......*

Hi Thomas,

das ist keine Kakao Pulle!!!

Da war irgendein Saft drinne.......

Die gehört jetzt unserem Zeckenteppich, da sind ein paar kleine Kieselsteine drinne, ist ein tolles Spielzeug für so einen kleinen Flohkati.............. 

Aber wenn's sein muss will ich dir da morgen auch noch 'ne Pulle Bier hinstellen und noch einmal ein Bild machen..............


----------



## Thomas_H (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zweiter Pflanzenfilter......*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn's sein muss will ich dir da morgen auch noch 'ne Pulle Bier hinstellen und noch einmal ein Bild machen..............



Ich warte auf das Bild : 

(Ist das verschimmelter Orangensaft?  )


----------



## Olli.P (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zweiter Pflanzenfilter......*

Hi Tom,


hier das versprochene Bild......


 


bislang hab ich für den Pf. eine Wassermenge von ca. 2m³ ausgerechnet......... 

So und nu Butter bei die Fische......................


----------



## Thomas_H (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zweiter Pflanzenfilter......*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Tom,
> hier das versprochene Bild......



Na Olaf, das sieht schon besser aus  

Wenn der Wasserspiegel 25cm höher liegt, als der Einlass in den Teich, worüber machst du dir dann Gedanken?  

(Hast du das Bier eigentlich getrunken?


----------



## Olli.P (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zweiter Pflanzenfilter......*

Hi Tom,



			
				Thomas_H schrieb:
			
		

> (Hast du das Bier eigentlich getrunken?




Jepp, das hab ich vorhin getrunkt, war schön kühl................


----------



## Thomas_H (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zweiter Pflanzenfilter......*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Tom,
> 
> Jepp, das hab ich vorhin getrunkt, war schön kühl................



Ist das Krombacher?  

Wie sieht's nu aus Olaf?
Läuft das Wasser jetzt von oben nach unten?


----------



## Olli.P (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zweiter Pflanzenfilter......*

Hi Thomas,



			
				Thomas_H schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Wasserspiegel 25cm höher liegt, als der Einlass in den Teich, worüber machst du dir dann Gedanken?




Na ja, ich möchte ja das Wasser vom großen Filter in den Pf. laufen lassen. Dazu muss ich dann ja einiges an Verrohrung umbauen. Und dann vom Pf. wieder über den bereits vorhandenen Einlauf in den Teich lassen.

Und hier stellt sich dann die Frage: Bleibt die jetzige Strömung weiterhin so wenn das Wasser vom Pf. kommt.......... 

Wenn sich die Wasserstände dann auf's gleiche Niveau eingependelt haben.

Auf jeden Fall werde ich zwischen Pf. und Teich noch einen Schieber setzen, so dass ich, wenn's sein muss den Pf. separat reinigen und Wasser ablassen kann.........


Mal sehen, ob ich heute noch 'ne Skizze dazu hinbekomme..........


----------



## Olli.P (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zweiter Pflanzenfilter......*

Hi,



			
				Thomas_H schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das Krombacher?




Jepp, aba Weizen.............




> Wie sieht's nu aus Olaf?
> Läuft das Wasser jetzt von oben nach unten?



Jo, das sollte es dann schon machen......................


----------



## Olli.P (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zweiter Pflanzenfilter......*

Hi Leute,

im Profil hab ich's ja schon geändert, jetzt noch die Vorstellung vom fertigen zweiten Pflanzenfilter............


    

    

Eigentlich fehlt uns jetzt nur noch eine rankende Pflanze die wir an den Hölzern befestigen.........

Ansonsten haben wir noch eine kleine Änderung in der Durchführung unternommen:

Anstatt alles direkt über den PF in den Teich zu leiten, haben wir uns doch entschieden den PF im Überlaufprinzip zu anzuschließen und haben noch eine 250L Teichschale besorgt, von der aus dann in den Teich geleitet wird.............

Und dafür das die Anlage nun so erst ein paar Tage läuft, hat sich da schon eine Menge Dreck abgesetzt  den wir dann wohl mit einem Teichschlammsauger absaugen werden.................


----------



## Olli.P (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zweiter Pflanzenfilter......*

Hallo,

da unser 2000L Pflanzenfilter wohl so langsam für die Natur zu klein wird, werden wir nochmal an-/umbauen...... 

hier nochmal ein paar aktuelle Bilder:

     

Die Größenplanung........ 

Heute um 19.00Uhr sah's dann schon so aus...... 

Auch ein paar Brotkörbe sollen mit in die Flachwasserzone.......... 

Die Schnitte....... 

Wie man erkennen kann, wird der Einlauf vom Filter direkt bis unter die Brotkörbe gelegt.

Würde mich über Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge freuen.  

Ach ja, ich denke das der Pflanzenfilter oder -Teich dann von 2000 auf so ca. 4-5000L ansteigen wird.


----------



## Annett (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zweiter Pflanzenfilter......*

Hallo Olaf,

Du/Ihr könnt aber auch nicht die Füße stillhalten, oder? 
Der zweite Pflanzenfilter hat sich wirklich gut entwickelt. Wollt Ihr diesen jetzt erweitern oder einen weiteren dazu bauen?  

Warum wird es eigentlich kein "richtiger Bodenfilter"? Wenn ich mir da Heiko seinen in Erinnerung rufe. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3716/page-43 Bitte bis zum dritten Beitrag runter scrollen. 
Das einzige, was man dabei vermissen könnte, ist das Bauart bedingt fehlende Freiwasser.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=71585/?q=Bodenfilter#post71585

Oder besteht Deine bessere Hälfte darauf?


----------



## Olli.P (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zweiter Pflanzenfilter......*

Hi,


Mutti will einfach mehr Fläche für ihre Seerosen haben.  

Übrigens hat "Sie" schon fertig.  

Ich durfte nur Material schleppen (und besorgen), die Pflanzringe stellen und den Flansch vom Überlauf wieder einbauen alles andere hat Sie gemacht während der Alte auf der Arbeit war.  

Als ich heute von der Arbeit nach hause kam, war die Folie schon drinne. :smoki 

Alles andere ist auf ihren Mist gewachsen. Mal sehen wie's sich entwickelt.
Evtl. gibbet am Sonntach paar neue Bilder.


----------



## Digicat (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zweiter Pflanzenfilter......*

Servus Olaf



> Evtl. gibbet am Sonntach paar neue Bilder.



Möcht ich schon drum bitten    

Hast aber eine ganz liebe GGin  
Ich hoffe du würdigst das mit einer


----------



## Olli.P (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zweiter Pflanzenfilter......*

Hi Leute,

hier die versprochenen Bilder......


     

   

Die Pflanzen brauchen nun wohl noch wieder ein paar Tage Sonnenschein damit sie sich wieder bekriegen können.
Die zwei Tage im Pool haben ihnen wohl nich so gut getan.

Und nu kann ich mir wieder Gedanken machen wie ich die Folie am besten an den Pflanzringen befestigen kann......



Der __ Rohrkolben ist aus dem Hauptteich auch umgezogen.


----------



## Jürgen-V (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zweiter Pflanzenfilter......*

hi olaf

sieht echt gut aus. 

ich denke da kannst du den algenproblemen jetzt ade sagen.

stehen die pflanzenkörbe nur so auf den boden, oder hast du die irgendwie 
verankert, betoniert usw.?


----------



## Olli.P (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zweiter Pflanzenfilter......*

Hi,

die Körbe stehen so, mit grobem Kies gefüllt, auf dem Boden.

Ich wollt die ja eigentlich auf dem Kopf gedreht stellen. Aber hier hat meine bessere hälfte das Sagen.  

Da aber in der Flachwasserzone noch ein wenig Platz ist, kann Mutti da noch ein paar Körbe nachlegen, die ich dann Organisieren darf.  

Bislang ist pro Korb "nur" eine Pflanze eingesetzt, so dass die sich ordentlich ausbreiten können.

Jetzt ist erst mal abwarten und Tee trinken angesagt und schauen wie sich alles entwickelt.


----------

